# Is there a lcd density market fix for the new play store?



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

i like to use a lower density, and was using lcd density modder pro to install a fixed version of market that made the market think i was still at 320. All was well until market updated to google play store. Is there a modded version of it or does anyone know how to make the edits?


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

bump...sucks having compatibility issues just because they decided to change the name of the market


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah I ran into this when I went to download Wheres My Water......had to reboot back to stock DPI to be able to download/install the app (I was able to purchase it on the web but it wouldnt install until at regular DPI)

I noticed that Google Play had a new set of terms and conditions to agree to.....I wonder if just agreeing to those and then resetting back to whatever DPI you want will fix it? I didnt see the new Google Play T+C until after I had reverted to stock DPI for some reason.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

If changing back to 320 doesn't fix it for somebody, be sure to wipe Market data after you revert back to 320.


----------



## phenley (Jul 23, 2011)

I know you don't wanna have buy an app probably but LCD modder just updated to account for the new market compatibility issues

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

